# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Electronically Gutted Stratasys Dimension 768

## Treak

Not sure if anyone is interested. I have an extra 768 dimension that needs to moved out. I can provide assistance with converting it, but i need the room and have to get the printer out of the lab. This includes...




1x 768 Dimension ready to run opensource
1x New 8x8 P/N 340-00200 Modeling BasE
1x Used 8x8 P/N 340-00200 Modeling Base
1x New 10x10 P/N 340-00300 Modeling base
1X Empty Cartridge to respool.
1x Head assembly Connector Mate kit including pins (Your welcome)
All the required firmware + software is readily available and calibrated to the printer specifications.


I can also possibly provide a mounting mechanism for an opensource head assembly and properly rewire the the nema 27 + drivers to work on an arduino platform with no headaches. I can also provide the controller + raspi with the firmware and all the software set up to control the printer. Either way i'm open to all offers whether or not the buyer wants to buy some of the extra electronics from me to make it work. 


Here is an image of a similar printer minus the stand. http://blog.syncfab.com/wp-content/u...5-11.35.32.jpg


This is an industrial machine and needs to be treated with respect while building. I can provide guidance through the process but certain critical hardware features MUST be enabled, connected and tested to be operational due to safety reasons. Email me at treako@gmail.com with any questions or offers/trades.

----------

